# What Golf Cart Batteries Do I Need



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I will be buying a pair of Golf cart batteries this week and did a little looking at them. The ones I was looking at were 6 volts at 220 amp hours each and I remember a 105 something on them. They are not that big but much taller than a 12 volt battery. About the size of a 27 or 24 series but taller. So are these the batteries I need?


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

That sounds like the ones. They should fit in the battery box but you will not be able to get the lid on. In my case I just let them like that because I figuired they would be covered by the white propane cover. I did drill several holes in the bottom of the box to let any water out just in case and I picked up a couple of ratcheting hold down straps to keep them in place. Don't forget they wire totally different then the 12 volt batteries. Kirk


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

If they say "105", they are possibly Trojan T-105s, an excellent GC battery. When you get the batteries, go ahead and get a heavy (4 gauge is good) automotive connector cable too. Get one long enough to reach and that has 'starter' connectors on both ends so you can slip them over the screw posts. You'll need to wire the batteries in series to get to 12 volts: take the connector cable and attach + of one battery to - of other battery, then the camper positive wire to the positive post of one battery, and the ground wire to the negative post of the other battery. All done. Next mod please.

I will be giving my new pair of 6V batts a workout this weekend. We are headed to the Smoky Mountains, and nighttime lows are going to be around 32.


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Yep, Trojan T-105s, they work fine. Just a note, for a few extra bucks you can get T-125s with a little more umph. They are a hair taller and heavier, but they fit fine, I use 'em.

Chet.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

chetlenox said:


> Yep, Trojan T-105s, they work fine. Just a note, for a few extra bucks you can get T-125s with a little more umph. They are a hair taller and heavier, but they fit fine, I use 'em.
> 
> Chet.


I will look for the T-125's thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

trojan battery info

Actually the T145 will fit also --


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

Hey Ghosty, nice link, you are right. I also noticed from the spec sheet that the T-125 is the same height as the T-105. Huh. I was told by the battery shop guy that it was slightly taller (and never checked myself). Learn something new every day.

Chet.


----------

